# placement of IAT sensor in ITB's on MS



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

So im looking for pics info on what IAT sensor I should use on my ITB project. 

Like where do people mount them as I hardly ever see them on ITB's?

What is the smallest profile IAT sensor that can be used?

I have a GM IAT and the threads are bigger than a nickle smaller than a quarter and i was wondering if there is a better option as I'm assuming it will most likely be mounted in 1 of the velocity stacks.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I used the IAT from a saturn. It is small and just stuck it into the foam filter sock on #4 TB (on the underside to "hide" it).







And as it is a GM sensor, there is no need to use easy therm for it.:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I usually just mount them outboard of the intake on ITB'd cars but close to the inlet air stream (right behind the grille for example).


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

On N/A motors I use a plastic bodied GM open element IAT poked into the intake plumbing between the throttle body(ies) and the air filter. On the '59 porshe 356B that I just did which had down draft ITBs with cone filters on the velocity stacks I used the 3/8"npt brass bodied open element GM IAT that DIYAutotune sells and made a bracket out of a piece of 2"x 1/4" angle aluminum and bolted it to the inner fender well.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

I am using a GM IAT sensor and it is placed between the #1 and #2 trumpets.


----------

